#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

## Plutnassantee

Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L vin: 1FATP8UH3K5159596   Lot sold for   20900  Auction:    I buy fast  Lot number: 28658375  Date of sale: 12.05.2019  Year: 2019  VIN: _1FATP8UH3K5159596_  Condition: Run and Drive  Engine: 2.3L I4 N  Mileage: 827 miles (Actual)  Seller: Avis Budget Group  Documents: CLEAR (Florida)  Location: Orlando (FL)  Estimated Retail Value:  Transmission: Automatic  Body color: Blue  Drive: Rear Wheel Drive  Fuel: Gasoline  Keys: Present  Notes: Not specified      CNBC | Mack HoganSource: Ford Motor Co.And though it has the amenities for street driving, the adaptive dampers cant hide that this Mustang was built to go fast. Its stiff over bumps and the tramlining can make it more work to drive than your average car.It screams like a Ferrari, but it also burbles like an old American V-8 because of some trickery in the exhaust design. Its an entirely unique sound that makes revving it even more enjoyable. When it does hit its redline, you shift using an old-fashioned six-speed manual transmission..Thats why, between the EcoBoost High Performance Package, GT Performance Package, Bullitt, Shelby GT500 and Shelby GT350, theres never been a more capable stable full of Mustangs to choose from. But the GT350, might be the most special of the bunch.  *1FATP8UH3K5159596* 1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

----------

